# Clair



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Clair







Just wanted to know how you are, hope you are feeling safer (is that a word?)







and well


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi hope







thankyou for thinking of me your a sweetheart







I'm ok, very tired at the moment with this thyroid thing...I think its the thyroid can never tell with M.E./CFS as well! A friend has lent me a bicycle to get back and forth to work until I can get another one sorted so I feel safer for that. I've put a lock on the backgate now as well.I'm a bit peeved with my boss at work, I'm fairly open with them about my medical conditions and he knew I had been feeling tired since about April. Because my job involves alot of walking and running about (sometimes as much as 12-14 miles in one shift) I asked if I could be let off of extra duty that involved extra walking and if needs be do more jobs located around the office..to which he initially said that was fine. He then went to the departmental head who is the most unsympathetic and unsupportive cow and she said absolutely not. I'm really annoyed...despite recommendations that have been sent to them from the occupational health department about what I should and shouldn't do they just disregard them and expect me to do whatever they want. Yet if your pregnant in that department your not even allowed to get out of a chair without them checking if your ok. It's all because the departmental boss doesn't like me - she doesn't like that I stand up for myself and that I wont take any bull****..they like employees to be silent minions not have a voice of their own.What makes me even crosser is that there is a girl with MS in the department who doesnt even have it badly, yet as soon as she doesn't feel well she gets put on lighter duties ....it one rule for one and another for me







On saturday I got called into work two hours early(despite me feeling unwell)to cover for another lady who left a right mess for me to sort out, took me four hours to sort out the adminstrative mess she made...yesterday boss thanks her for all her 'hard work' over the weekend...do I get praise when it was perfectly evident I bailed her out?....no!







Sorry I needed to have a bit of a rant there!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

It was the same for me in my job Clair (left now) i wasnt one of the favourites and was always given the awful jobs, and jobs i did very well i never had praise for. You find boss's only like yes people, someone i couldnt be, but at least i could look at myself in the mirror everyday and like what i sawI think Clair you are such a brave and strong person, working with all the health problems you have, i have nothing but respect for you, and people like your boss aint worth a second thought







Anytime you want to rant im all ears







Take care xx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've been wondering how you've been doing as well.I am so sorry to hear about the mess in your work place! That must be so VERY frustrating! I've found that always happens to a lot of people - at least it always happens to the hardest working most honest people. I don't know why, it just seems to.Hope things start to look up soon!


----------

